# New car correction



## Rob E (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello,

I've picked up my brand new car last Wednesday, a soul red crystal Mazda CX5. It has been washed by the dealership prior to delivery and unfortunately has very very light swirling on the clear coat  

I've read Mazda paint is quite soft. Can anyone recommend which products I could look at to correct it? 

Upon closer inspection of the car, it is covered in contamination and iron fall out. I could physically see rust spots on the satin chrome trim! Thankfully AF Iron out removed it completely. So, I'll be addressing the entire car before addressing the light swirls. 

Any advice would be great


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

Scholl S40 Polish! It's super fine and highly glossy. Takes care of light to medium swirls. Good on soft paint in my experience. Easy to wipe off once worked in fully. It's a diminishing abrasive so you'll need to work the product in quite well before removal. Read up on S40.


----------

